# Picture



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

Just want to share this picture. My husband and son-in-law were adding onto the does barn for our buck. My hubby took this picture without noticing the shadow.








This is it finished. Yay! Now I can keep his hay and mineral dry.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

ms_sl_lee said:


> My hubby took this picture without noticing the shadow.


 Looking great!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like a great space for your buck.
That shadow is neat!!!!


----------

